# Asian bighead carp is getting closer



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

A giant predator is fished out of Park Dist. lagoon

To the alarm of state conservation officials, the first confirmed Asian bighead carp has been caught in Chicago.	

http://c4.zedo.com/ads2/f/21665/3853/172/0/167000002/167000002/0/167/10/zz-V1-pop1055175569201.html


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hamilton Reef 

Your link is to a ad for a credit card?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I'm too tired to beat the popups. Try this link.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/news/cst-nws-carp10.html


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Naturalists fear bighead carp is not alone
How 38-pounder got here a mystery

State and federal agencies have spent millions of dollars attempting to keep the destructive fish out of the Great Lakes--but were caught off guard when a local angler reeled in a 38-pound carp last Thursday in the pond, at Pershing Road and Damen Avenue.	

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/southsouthwest/chi-0306110113jun11,1,3985070.story


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

I sure hope they stop them from gettig into the Great Lakes. The great fishery we now have would be destroyed.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

No Asian bighead, but plenty of whoppers caught

The crowd watched in something close to awe as a glistening, squirming grass carp--25 pounds of fight and long enough to drape over several dinner plates--was hoisted Monday from Chicago's McKinley Park lagoon.	

http://www.suntimes.com/output/news/cst-nws-carp17.html


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I thought the big head was already here.

Didn't they get one out of Lk. Erie, near Point Pelee on the Canadian side?


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I put this same post up Monday and no replies.
What's up with that.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh well on my post.
I also heard the possiblity of someone releasing these fish into the river systems that their being found in. Why would people do that?


----------

